# Benidorm Dentist Anyone ?? Help please !



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi.
I normally have any dental work done in France or in the UK.
However here I am in Benidorm & find I have need of a dentist.
(broken tooth!!!)
So my question is .....
Has anyone used a dentist in this neck of the woods that they would like to recommend & what are the prices like?
Any help / advice will be appreciated.
Thanks 
Catherine


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Cant help with Benidorm but if you are in trouble my dentist is fantastic half the price than the uk no waiting,problem is I am in Alzira approx 35 mins from you.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

take a look here
also type in Benidorm dentist in goole earth 
chapter


----------



## jch07 (Sep 28, 2007)

Just checked with Dad who's on his way back to Benners tomorrow for 5 months. They've used one on the main road down from El Raco to the front. He said it was the Spanish health clinic place near a set of traffic lights! On the corner where an Iceland type shop used to be.

There is also one in Albir - possibly dutch or polish - signposted in the main village/town.

Regards, JCH07


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

hogan said:


> Cant help with Benidorm but if you are in trouble my dentist is fantastic half the price than the uk no waiting,problem is I am in Alzira approx 35 mins from you.


Hi hogan.
Thanks for your post.  
I have had a look at the map & shall bear Alzira in mind. (may pm you if need details) 
I am not in any pain (at the moment ) & might try & manage till I get back to France.
Thanks also to all other posters, I did a 'Google' but having a healthy dislike of going to the dentists I needed to know from any members with experience of local dentist. 
A/ If they are reputable & B/ If prices are reasonable.
Thanks again
Catherine


----------

